# Can Edge Disk Space be Expanded?



## Flubber (Sep 7, 2021)

I have new Edge OTA. Can I expand disk capacity internal or external? If so can I get the exact make/model drive to buy and what else is required? I've tried a lot of searching but I only get discussion of broken Bolts. Thanks.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Yes, the edge can be expanded in all the exactly the same ways the Bolt can, there's only like a billion threads (conservative estimate) here, you should be able to poke around and find them pretty quickly, especially in the Bolt or Upgrade forums.
Replacing Tivo Cable 2TB Hard Drive


----------



## rkl32 (Apr 8, 2015)

I am buying an Edge to replace a broken Roamio. If the Roamio's HDD is not the problem (not determined yet) can I attach that HDD to Edge to recover old recordings, i.e. play them on Edge?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

No.

Offload them to a Hard Drive while you still can.

I use KMTTG.

-KP


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Flubber said:


> I have new Edge OTA. *Can I expand disk capacity internal or external?*


Yes. But, IMNSHO, don't do it. :thumbsdown:

Invest in a NAS (Synology, QNAP, etc...), install the Plex Server and use *PyTiVo Desktop* (with *TS Sync Error Detection* - Thanks! @Dan203 :thumbsup: ) to offload the TV Shows and Movies that you want to keep to the NAS. 2½" HDDs don't have long lifespans - read the TCF Archives.

TiVo Units are not good long term storage devices. SEARCH the TCF Archives for posts with my UserID to read more that I've previously posted on this topic.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

rkl32 said:


> *I am buying an Edge to replace a broken Roamio*...


I'd reconsider this decision.


rkl32 said:


> ...*If the Roamio's HDD is not the problem (not determined yet)*...


You should troubleshoot this possibility first.


rkl32 said:


> ...*can I attach that HDD to Edge to recover old recordings*, i.e. play them on Edge?


No. Each TiVo HDD is PERMANENTLY married to the one, specific TiVo Unit that it was installed in. If that TiVo Unit dies, the contents of the HDD die along with it.

If you want to pursue troubleshooting your 'broken' Roamio, let me know. If that's too technical / too much trouble, that's OK too. (I ask a LOT of questions and expect a LOT of timely answers.  )


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

kpeters59 said:


> ...Offload them to a Hard Drive while you still can.
> 
> I use KMTTG.


kmttg, when using TS (Transport Stream) transfer protocol doesn't check for TS Sync Errors. You should mention this when recommending kmttg... 

PS (Program Stream) transfer protocol is OK (if the source material is MPEG-2, NOT H.264) but it '_scrambles_' Closed Captions.


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

The Edge device is thin. My TiVo inside has a 2.5 inch hdd. Most hard drives are 3.5 inch though. So choices are likely more limited. Big drives are made differently re the physical interface Sata than drives that can fit into a laptop.


----------

